# Victorian Hybrids



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen a number of warnings against at mixing various species of Victorians to prevent hybridization.
I've never seen any such hybrids. Anyone here seen any?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think some believe many of the Victorians on the market are hybrids.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

Are you sure you've never seen hybrids? Many of the species look so similar, if you aren't getting the fish from a trusted breeder, how can you be certain?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

yeah plenty of them;; and many in the trade...


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, maybe I have seen them without knowing. How about the Pundamilia 'red flank'. Is it a hybrid?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi normally no but if yu have a pic that would be better or take a look at the profile section here to make the comparison  http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2612;; if the fish is similar so yu have good chances it's this species


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

samaki said:


> Hi normally no but if yu have a pic that would be better or take a look at the profile section here to make the comparison http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2612;; if the fish is similar so yu have good chances it's this species


Here is a pic of my more mature red flank. It is the most dominant fish in the tank:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yur fish seems strange for a red flank, Im' not sure this is a good strain, and yu better avoid keeping it with nyererei or other pundamilia species


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

samaki said:


> Hi yur fish seems strange for a red flank


Do you think that it is a hybrid?

Red Flank X Thickskin?


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the link to where I got it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222101368278?_t ... EBIDX%3AIT

Much more redness than mine


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I've looked at the link and thi sailor is unaware of hybrids as he sold a hybrid nyererei sp44 for a sp44.. not a reliable vendor.


----------

